
Ask HN: Enterprise software startup VCs - tixocloud
Hi HN-ers,<p>I&#x27;m building an enterprise software startup and am looking to get advice&#x2F;funding - Does anyone know any VCs that would specialize in enterprise software?
======
jmacd
Firstcheck.vc

